# Wooden handles etc



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am indebted to @jimbojohn55........he is an absolute master at the working of wood! He made me a set of handles and steam/water toggles for my L1. Due to the mods needed to be done it was challenging for someone to try and replicate the handles, but, Jim managed and in the past few days I have received the lever handle to make the set complete. Give him a pm if interested. You might be surprised just how little these actually cost!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep it was a challenge - for info the lever handle has a 16mm hole inside 3/4 of its length with a threaded 8mm bar set into it - so it could be screwed down onto the lever shaft, the standard handle has a bolt holding it on, with an endcap to hide it, not the most elegant solution but easier to make and fit and structurally solid.

to get it on in the end dfk had to send me the lever - I was hoping for the whole machine but mehh -anyway we got it on


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

They look fantastic.

are you taking any more commissions?









would love something like that for me Quickmill


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Lovely work @jimbojohn55 that looks great, hope you enjoy them @dfk41 they are a great addition


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Phobic said:


> They look fantastic.
> 
> are you taking any more commissions?
> 
> ...


Its possible, but would need the lever posting in order to fit the handle to it, matching portafilter handle are straight forward but would need the thread size and length, the steam and HW knobs would prob not be possible. and then there is the endless choice of wood.....


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks @jimbojohn55

think it would need to be all the knobs or it would look a bit odd, I can see how the steam and HW knob would be a hard.

shame, I really like what you've made!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Thanks @jimbojohn55
> 
> think it would need to be all the knobs or it would look a bit odd, I can see how the steam and HW knob would be a hard.
> 
> shame, I really like what you've made!


agree - the only way would be to use a very dark wood to match, but then you don't get the grain and it looks the same.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got these made by joeydirt24, been tricky with the wheels for taps but I think has done and amazing job, yet to fit but hopefully all my measuring etc has worked out! They look amazing arriving next week.









Was after something different compared to the hardwood ones seen so far!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well blow me down, they are cool.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hopefully they fit


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well if not, good for bommy night,haha. Stick catherine wheels on them with a nail.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got em on these handles from joeydirt24, impressive the layers and colours are so good, the'R' and chrome caps don't fit but thats due to my measuring errors doh, going to get some domed nuts to finish it off. But I think you will agree they look amazing if you want something different to usual hard wood handle sets. Superb feel nice to touch just use danish oil on to keep nice! Those wheels were well tricky to make so well done!

Thanks again joe:cool:


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

ahh bloody pics lol, rotated them to lol sometimes right way others now.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

They look superb even if they are a little bit wrong haha.

The problem now is it makes me want a shiny machine just so I can make some skate handles


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The really do look fantastic


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Incredible....great work


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to add a new handle shape based on a modified early Faema design for @michaelg 's Sage

The wood is a sustainable sourced ebony nice and dark, incredibly fine grain, with a light fleck to give it some depth, finished with three coats of Danish and a final wax to give it a satin sheen


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect @joey24dirt will do a roaring trade on Minima handles.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I suspect @joey24dirt will do a roaring trade on Minima handles.


I think I already have one short - listed 

Jimbo what finish is that? Looks amazing. I've been trying that CA finish recently


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ignore my last. I got so excited by the photos I forgot to read the text. Great work


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ignore my last. I got so excited by the photos I forgot to read the text. Great work


I keep coming back to Danish oil as it helps waterproof the wood and is easy to maintain with a quick wipe over with a spot of Danish now and again, wont chip either.

CA is good but with your wood grain going in different directions do you need to seal it first, prob best look at what they use with the boards originaly - I suppose their isn't a universal finish that's perfect - some of the commercial makers use 2 pack bar laquer but it needs spraying really and breathing gear, it can be brushed but your going to throw away the brush each time, you could dip but again messy and can be too thick

I think that some of the water based nitrocellulose might be worth trying - you can get one that's a sealer then use a couple of top coats Duralac products are the ones the trade often use-

http://www.lenmar-coatings.com/category-listing/pro/lacquersystems


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I think I already have one short - listed


+1


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Deff Danish oil on mine to, keeps them looking good and is ok with a bit of water spalsh etc. The wife knocked the porta filter out machine and its landed on tiled floor and didn't break phew!!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lot of fun this pm making an African Blackwood Tor tamper handle to match a Faema style portafilter


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks canny......another lucky punter!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Oosh!! Great work Jim. What's it like to turn?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Oosh!! Great work Jim. What's it like to turn?


lovely to turn, you get long streamers of shavings slightly waxy, very hard but less than ebony, easy to finish as well

its the wood they use for clarinets you can buy it in a set of blanks to make one !


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> lovely to turn, you get long streamers of shavings slightly waxy, very hard but less than ebony, easy to finish as well
> 
> its the wood they use for clarinets you can buy it in a set of blanks to make one !


I've just turned some random wood from Nicaragua. No idea what it is but it's stunnijgcto work with, very similar to how you described.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I've just turned some random wood from Nicaragua. No idea what it is but it's stunnijgcto work with, very similar to how you described.


isnt that a parsnip


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> isnt that a parsnip


I did wonder what the smell was haha. Yes it looks like it doesn't it 

Off a coffee tree or something. No idea what that means but yeah. Very light in colour, quite heavy but turns amazingly well.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

All this wood working on here is encouraging me to get working on My Record Cl3.. Haven't done anything for a while.. There are only so many Bowls egg cups etc family and friend can put up with ..

Do you chaps use threaded inserts for the porta filters and lever handles ?.

I might try doing something for La Pavoni first

All looks really nice stuff you do


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> All this wood working on here is encouraging me to get working on My Record Cl3.. Haven't done anything for a while.. There are only so many Bowls egg cups etc family and friend can put up with ..
> 
> Do you chaps use threaded inserts for the porta filters and lever handles ?.
> 
> ...


couple of options

1 if the wood will take it drill and use the right size tap - usually works

2 just drill out and insert a piece of threaded bar (B&Q) and glue in place

for a pav ive just drill and tap in the past, the trick is to mount a drill chuck in the tailstock then work up 1mm at a time to the right size hole while keeping the handle steady,

also treat yourself to a quality piece of wood to turn with, your going to have to live with it every day and the pav deserves it

I turn the ends of the piece to a size i can use in a three jaw chuck and it holds steady


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks @jimbojohn55 I will give it a go

Have you every done a La Pavoni Boiler handle

I have seen a chap on Ebay from USA does a stainless adapter ..

cheers


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks @jimbojohn55 I will give it a go
> 
> Have you every done a La Pavoni Boiler handle
> 
> ...


I havent tbh , all those dents in the top would call for a bobbin sander investment, although you could file them

I know the inserts your talking about, nicely made too. alternative is getting the brass insert from a very early pav - have a look at this link - http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=262866


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have come across his website before ..

I would want to keep all the old bits original

I have a bobbin sander , but you can also get little ones that fit in a drill press .

Im guessing with patience a router jig might work .

Im going to see what thread it is and then see what brass plumbing fitting will fit.. rambling now @jimbojohn thanks for your input


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> All this wood working on here is encouraging me to get working on My Record Cl3.. Haven't done anything for a while.. There are only so many Bowls egg cups etc family and friend can put up with ..
> 
> Do you chaps use threaded inserts for the porta filters and lever handles ?.
> 
> ...


I use threaded inserts for my tamper handles. Means that everything will match up perfectly square. I've ran threads just into the wood on previous projects and I've had a few misalignments.

Pf handles I'll glue in some threaded bar before turning down.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt that makes sense..

I want to do something for the la Pavoni first

The lever handle on the original thins down quite a biit where it meets the handle

and I'm guessing the challenge is not making it too bulky but retaining some strength

cheers


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The boiler cap is M32 2.0 thread - not a common size - £20 from china https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32mm-x-2-0-Metric-Right-hand-Die-M32-x-2mm-Pitch-DORL-A/123082998702?epid=12013895493&hash=item1ca85183ae:g:0c0AAOSwJQdW-nO0


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for that, don't think anything I have will match that ..( I know) It's only going to be a one off for mine so I might get the stainless one .. Cheer @jimbojohn55 .. Have to check if lathe works and I can remember how to use it . I'll leave the skew chisel to last !


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Finished tamper and 'Faema' style handle - the smaller curves on the tamper actually give it a solid grip, my thoughts were that using the larger curves would look too heavy on the tamper, ooohh the anguish of the artist!









Anyway im happy with them, couple of more coats of danish and they will be on the way to a forum member


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think that whoever commissioned these Jim, has impeccable taste......how long before I receive them.......LOL


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I think that whoever commissioned these Jim, has impeccable taste......how long before I receive them.......LOL


aha , my patron, they should be ready to post this pm


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Been playing on the wood lathe and trying some handle, not perfect but getting there .

Edit where has the picture gone


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Here are pictures of My practising


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

These look fantastic @Nicknak


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

And a little tamping stand for a N.... .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> These look fantastic @Nicknak


Thanks Mildred .. still ending a little smaller than I imagined







,it is easy to get carried away . There is a few tool marks I didn't see until I oiled them .. Tamper is a 49mm and needs a big hand


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> Here are pictures of My practising


Top one is very appealing. Reminds me of an aged Perfecto cigar.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Obnic said:


> Top one is very appealing. Reminds me of an aged Perfecto cigar.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It is a elm burr .. not quite Thuya .........


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was wondering . . . Do the handles you've made have a threaded bit at the end to screw onto the p/filter? The L-R ones have a hole all the way through









Edited to take the word 'blind' out.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I was wondering . . . Do the handles you've made have a threaded bit at the end to screw onto the p/filter? The L-R ones have a blind hole all the way through


Funny you should mention that M. I'm changing my design to be similar to them. After the forum day I've been concerned about strength lol


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I was wondering . . . Do the handles you've made have a threaded bit at the end to screw onto the p/filter? The L-R ones have a blind hole all the way through


Yes , I put a thread into the wood about 40mm and then a piece of threaded bar .. I intend to resin them in but haven't yet ..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Funny you should mention that M. I'm changing my design to be similar to them. After the forum day I've been concerned about strength lol


Joey have you had any breakages to make you want to do that.. I've given the portafilter some stick without any problems . I could see it being worth it with a lever handle ..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Joey have you had any breakages to make you want to do that.. I've given the portafilter some stick without any problems . I could see it being worth it with a lever handle ..


I haven't yet but one had an issue on the lever day. It was just because it had a full day of heat though I think. The beauty of the londinium design is that the end user could rotate the skate pattern to how they like. Sometimes once they are screwed with the current method I use, they can look a bit wonkey. At the moment I'm just glueing in stainless stud bar. A nice stainless cap bolt going though will look the part and give me an edge over the other skate makers haha


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I haven't yet but one had an issue on the lever day. It was just because it had a full day of heat though I think. The beauty of the londinium design is that the end user could rotate the skate pattern to how they like. Sometimes once they are screwed with the current method I use, they can look a bit wonkey. At the moment I'm just glueing in stainless stud bar. A nice stainless cap bolt going though will look the part and give me an edge over the other skate makers haha


You could do with a ball turning attachment


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You could do with a ball turning attachment


I've been trying to find one. Desperate to make a perfect sphere.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I got one of Ebay







..

Someone else is doing something similar for wood lathes ..

arceurotrade do a couple as well ..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I got one of Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got the link there please? I'll have a look


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Have you got the link there please? I'll have a look


Link ... oh dear ..https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F223502494826


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wood balls made easy!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Wood balls made easy!!


I've seen this on Instagram. Easy with the right tools (that I don't have )


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

On the above theme , not quite ball







and another handle















.... it's great being retired ..


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Fired up the lathe recently in preparation for a forthcoming handle project and at the request of a member made a Sage African Blackwood handle - sustainably sourced


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Fired up the lathe recently in preparation for a forthcoming handle project and at the request of a member made a Sage African Blackwood handle - sustainably sourced
> 
> View attachment 33521
> 
> ...


 Looks great Jim .. Blackwood is lovely to work and you can get a great finish on it .


----------

